# Long rides really needed?



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

I did a 75 mile race in May. Leading up to it I did a bunch of 3-4 hour rides and finished the race in 10th place and 30 mins less then my 2007 time. 

My question is do I really need those long rides when all the races I have left are less then 30 miles? 

With work and the kids home now its hard to get those long rides in working a swing shift. 

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## maxmasmav (Jun 12, 2008)

There is a school of thought that high intensity short workouts of an hour or two can help compensate for a lack of time in the saddle; however, I have never heard of a coach recommending such in lieu of the long ride. It was always in the context of a rider being unable to get the time in.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Will you ever do a race longer than 30 miles? Will you ever do that 75mi race again?


----------



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

*iliveonnitro,*

iliveonnitro,

I wont be doing anything longer then 30 miles this year. Its actually easier for me to get longer rides in when the young ones are in school. 

So my question is for the rest of 2008 do I need those long rides if my races are less then 31 miles. 

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Keep up with the long rides. why? because riding is great.... who cares if you can get away with shorter ones. more time on the bike equals more enjoyment. go for it


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

What B15 said. If you are rushed for time, though, don't feel bad about shortening rides over 40-45mi.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

long rides, though, are for more than prepartion for long races. Track pursuiters, for example, put in tons of road miles even though their event lasts a bit over 4 minutes. If the goal is to continue improving threshold power etc., then shouldn't the weekend include at least some long miles? Hunter Allen, for example, suggests rides of 4-5 hours Sat/Sun in his summer training plans, including threshold and higher work and tempo/endurance pace.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, I'm no exercise physiologist. But I've read often that LSD (that's 'long, slow, distance) riding is better for weight loss. Worked for me when I had a road bike; lost about 20lbs. Now I only ride a SS MTB, which type of riding seems to make me stronger for short bursts and climbing, but it doesn't seem to be as good for weight control. Heh...maybe when I get to the point where I can ride 75 miles at a time on it, but I don't see that happening any time real soon, here...


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

It's been a long time since I've heard LSD be referred to as long _slow_ distance."

It's long _steady_ distance. I think it was Millar's coach from 2004/2005 who said his 4-6hr LSD rides, by the middle of the season, were around 25-26mph. Anything but slow.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

*new coaching systems..*

are more and more preaching time over distance...if your 30 mi. race is going to take you say 1:10, then you can get away from training for 45-60 minutes of higher intense intervals twice a week, bookended by two basic rest days...with a LSD ride in the middle of whatever distance you like. 

think about it...would you like to leave it all on the road during a training ride..or during a race? 

PM me if you'd like...be happy to share our current training schedule...the more we stick to it, the stronger and faster our team is becoming...


----------



## leviathans_child (May 23, 2008)

dont come to me for an excuse to be lazy...


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

iliveonnitro said:


> It's been a long time since I've heard LSD be referred to as long _slow_ distance."
> 
> It's long _steady_ distance. I think it was Millar's coach from 2004/2005 who said his 4-6hr LSD rides, by the middle of the season, were around 25-26mph. Anything but slow.



F*.

I just did 2 days back to back.. 60 miles. 17.x avg on the trail.

I pedal along some what unmotivated, until say I hook up with someone willing to do some work with me. Today I got passed by a tri guy with a TT bike, so I hooked onto that. He was flat out 24 steady. If he wasn't there, I maybe would have done 18-20 solo...

There are plenty of stop signs.. so gotta be careful.. relatively flat. Do get wind in either direction.


anyways, today's 60 miles felt better. 

I'm going to try one more day of 60 miles (maybe more?).. depending on if I can get a long distance ride in between the rain drops.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

you could train in short ride but with more pace or using a trainer


----------

